# 2007 Ford F750



## sjcvolvo (Apr 4, 2017)

I am looking to move this 2007 Ford F750 $35,000.00 or BO


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Always helps to post your location


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Engine?

Transmission?

How long is the box?

Air brakes? 

Miles? 

What type of hydraulic drive? 

What size plow? 

Details are an amazing thing when selling something.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Engine?
> 
> Transmission?
> 
> ...


Especially with a first time poster.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Engine?
> 
> Transmission?
> 
> ...


It's unit #34 if that helps


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> It's unit #34 if that helps


OP, never mind, all my questions have been answered.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone interested in buying this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> anyone interested in buying this?


Possibly....but I would need some details. I'm always looking. I was interested in framer's IH until I saw it was a manual transmission.

It looks like it's in decent shape for a Furd. But without knowing anything about it, $35k might be way too high.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> anyone interested in buying this?


Yes

But.......



Mark Oomkes said:


> Possibly....but I would need some details. I'm always looking. But without knowing anything about it, $35k might be way too high.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Possibly....but I would need some details. I'm always looking. I was interested in framer's IH until I saw it was a manual transmission.
> 
> It looks like it's in decent shape for a Furd. But without knowing anything about it, $35k might
> 
> be way too high.


Has a Chainlift Plow...I'm sold


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Would be nice in the green fleet if priced right...


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Call him the numbers on the door... Then report back please


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

dieselss said:


> Always helps to post your location


Posted on the door... Massachusetts?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Posted on the door... Massachusetts?


Really. Why would I have to zoom into a picture on the door to get into?
It's common curticy to post as much info as possible


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

GrassManKzoo said:


> Call him the numbers on the door... Then report back please


Why don't you do it?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, closing this out...OP can contact me if he wants


----------

